# Latest Cadbury ad



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just seen the latest Cadbury ad from :: Glass and a half full Productions ::

Watch it :: here ::

Warning: 'heavy' graphic content - may not be suitable for mobile connections.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I've just seen the latest Cadbury ad from :: Glass and a half full Productions ::
> 
> Watch it :: here ::
> 
> ...


That's not the Cadbury ad Gerald.

That's the latest fly on the wall show - "_Live from the new terminal_".


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes! Great advert for terminal 5 last week!! They should show it to all the passengers to keep them occupied and let them know why their flights are delayed!!!!


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

great graphics.

well we can see where all the passengers missing luggage went, all over the runway!

Andy


----------

